# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  تسؤلات  في  بالي هل من مجيب !!!!!!  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## المغامرة

السلام عليكم.... 
حبيت اطرح   امور اظن كل متداول جديد بدور في باله ...... 
اولا...ماهيه المحفظه .؟ 
ثانيا... علي اي اساس اضارب يومي 
فيه  اسئله  انشالله قادمه ...... 
واشكر كل من يساعدنا  والله

----------


## عياد

نعم انا اتشرف بالاجابة عليكي
المحفظة هي مجموعة متنوعة من الاسهم يمتلكها المتداول قد تكون في قطاع واحد وقد يكون في اكثر من قطاع
طبعا بتقولي ويش معنى قطاع
قطاع معناها مجموعة من الاسهم تعمل في مجال واحد مثلا مجموعة من شركات تعمل في مجال شبكات الاتصالات يسمى قطاع الاتصالات مجموعة شركات تعمل في قطاع الادوية والعقارات الطبية يسمى قطاع العقارات الطبية وهكذا
فعندما يمتلك المتداول اسهم في شركات مختلفة من قطاع واحد او شركات من قطاعات مختلفة تكون لديه محفظة اسهم
السؤال الثاني المضارب اليومي يعتمد عالتحليل الفني وهو تماما كالعملات لايختلف في اي شيء وبعض الاخبار عن السوق وعن الشركة كموعد اعلان الارباح وضعيتها بين اسهم القطاع والقطاع ككل بالنسبة للسوق 
انا بانتظار المزيد من اسالئتك بس ياليت تجمعي الاسالة بموضوع واحد حتى ينفع اناس اخرين فيما بعد
ولكي مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## الشامري

أختي الكريمة أولا أشكرك على طرح الأسئلة التي ستعود بالمنفعة علينا جميعا 
أخوي وصديقي عياد قد أجاب بشكل كافي ......... ولكن عندي رأي بخصوص المضاربة اليومية 
المضاربة اليومية تحتاج إلى قدرات عالية ........ أنا لا أقول أنها مستحيلة للمبتدأ وإنما هي مرهقة جدا 
أنا شخصيا أول ما بدأت بالسوق الأمريكي بدأت بالمضاربة اليومية .......... أنهكت تماما 
إذا كان لكي رأي آخر فأنا ارحب به  
الأسهم ينفع معها الاستثمار والسوينق أكثر من العملات حسب ما فهمت من أخي عياد   
وفي النهاية كل شخص يحدد الطريقة التي تناسبه في التداول  
أتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا ........... وبانتظار باقي الأسئلة

----------


## المغامرة

السلام عليكم....... 
مشكورين علي المساعدة والاجابه ماتقصرون ..... 
حبيت اسئل .......كيف احدد كمية السهم ...... 
يعني اريد اشتري كميه معينه من سهم ........كيف اعرف وكيف احدد 
الا اعرفه او اقره عنه انه مثلا ............نبيع نص الكميه بسعر كذا 
ونخلي كميه معينه بسعر كذا...!!!! 
تحياتي

----------


## الشامري

أختي الكريمة ....... هل تسألين عن استراتيجيات البيع والشراء أم كيفية إدخال أوامر البيع والشراء ؟

----------


## المغامرة

مرحبا اخوي   الشامري ........ 
القصد الكمية  السهم  للتداول......... 
كيف اختار الكميه  للتداول فيها........لااي سهم   
لو كان تداول  يومي ...او  للفترة الطويله 
ومشكورين  والله

----------


## الشامري

هلا فيج أختي المغامرة .... وكل عام وانتي بخير 
تحديد كمية الأسهم تدخل ضمن إدراة المحفظة ....... هنا تختلف وجهات النظر من متداول إلى متداول آخر 
مثلا .... إذا كان رأس المال 10000 وأردتي شراء سهم قيمته 10 دولار ........ هل ستشترين برأس المال كله ؟ 
إذا كان نعم فستكون الكمية 1000 سهم ..... ولكن ..... هذه مخاطرة  يجب دراستها  
هل تستطيعين تحمل نتائج هذه المخاطرة ؟
هل العائد المتوقع يتناسب مع حجم المخاطرة ؟ 
إذا كانت إجابة السؤال الأول بلا .......... يجب أن تسألي نفسك .... ماهي المخاطرة التي أستطيع أن أتحمل نتائجها وتقدم لي بنفس الوقت عائد مناسب ؟  
بالنسبة للمبتدأ التنويع في المحفظه هو أفضل أسلوب ....... ولكن يجب ألا نبالغ بالتنويع حتى لا نقلل العوائد 
بإمكانج تقسمين محفظتج إلى ثلاثة أسهم مثلا ونصف أو ثلث المحفظة يكون كاش ......... هذا في حالة المضاربة اليومية ........... والسهم المتوقع له الصعود بنسبة أعلى يكون له نصيب الأسد بالكمية 
مثال على ما سبق : 
قيمة المحفظة 25000 
سهم (x)
سهم(y)
سهم(z)
هي الأسهم التي ترغبين بالشراء بها 
سهم (x) متوقع له صعود 1%
سهم(y) متوقع له صعود 4%
سهم(z) متوقع له صعود 2% 
ولنفترض أنكي قررتي أن يكون مبلغ 10000 كاش تحسبا للظروف 
سوف يكون للسهم (y) نصيب الأسد من حيث الكمية 
 6000 دولار للسهم (y)
 5000 دولار للسهم (z)
 4000 دولار للسهم (x)
والباقي  كاش 
العوائد ستكون كالتالي :
 40 دولار  من السهم (x)
240 دولار من السهم (y)
100 دولار من السهم (z)    ......................... مجموع الأرباح 380 دولار 
طبعا هذا مجرد مثال ولكي أن تعدلي فيه  حسب ماترين 
مو تقولين الشامري قال لي و وهقني  :D  
عموما إذا في أي سؤال إن شاء الله أنا والإخوان مارح نقصر 
تحياتي

----------


## homaid

> أختي الكريمة أولا أشكرك على طرح الأسئلة التي ستعود بالمنفعة علينا جميعا 
> أخوي وصديقي عياد قد أجاب بشكل كافي ......... ولكن عندي رأي بخصوص المضاربة اليومية 
> المضاربة اليومية تحتاج إلى قدرات عالية ........ أنا لا أقول أنها مستحيلة للمبتدأ وإنما هي مرهقة جدا 
> أنا شخصيا أول ما بدأت بالسوق الأمريكي بدأت بالمضاربة اليومية .......... أنهكت تماما 
> إذا كان لكي رأي آخر فأنا ارحب به  
> الأسهم ينفع معها الاستثمار والسوينق أكثر من العملات حسب ما فهمت من أخي عياد  
> وفي النهاية كل شخص يحدد الطريقة التي تناسبه في التداول  
> أتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا ........... وبانتظار باقي الأسئلة

 يزاك الله خير 
بتخبرك يالشامري من وين تختار اسهم السوينق والاستثمار 
روحك ادور عليهن ولامن مواقع التوصيات وشرايك بالتوصيات اللي من المواقع

----------


## homaid

> أختي الكريمة أولا أشكرك على طرح الأسئلة التي ستعود بالمنفعة علينا جميعا 
> أخوي وصديقي عياد قد أجاب بشكل كافي ......... ولكن عندي رأي بخصوص المضاربة اليومية 
> المضاربة اليومية تحتاج إلى قدرات عالية ........ أنا لا أقول أنها مستحيلة للمبتدأ وإنما هي مرهقة جدا 
> أنا شخصيا أول ما بدأت بالسوق الأمريكي بدأت بالمضاربة اليومية .......... أنهكت تماما 
> إذا كان لكي رأي آخر فأنا ارحب به  
> الأسهم ينفع معها الاستثمار والسوينق أكثر من العملات حسب ما فهمت من أخي عياد  
> وفي النهاية كل شخص يحدد الطريقة التي تناسبه في التداول  
> أتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا ........... وبانتظار باقي الأسئلة

 يزاك الله خير 
بتخبرك يالشامري من وين تختار اسهم السوينق والاستثمار 
روحك ادور عليهن ولامن مواقع التوصيات وشرايك بالتوصيات اللي من المواقع

----------


## mshs1973

مشكور حبيبي على هذه المعلومات 
عندي سؤال لو سمحت لى به
نود ان نعرف كيفية تقدير الامور بالنسبة لسعر موجود في البورصة ( اما بيع أو شراء )اذا كان السعر قريبا من lowوان كان قريبا من haiوان كان السعر يتدرج نحو الاسفل أو الاعلى ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## عياد

> مشكور حبيبي على هذه المعلومات 
> عندي سؤال لو سمحت لى به
> نود ان نعرف كيفية تقدير الامور بالنسبة لسعر موجود في البورصة ( اما بيع أو شراء )اذا كان السعر قريبا من lowوان كان قريبا من haiوان كان السعر يتدرج نحو الاسفل أو الاعلى ولكم جزيل الشكر

 أخي لم أفهم سؤالك ياليت لو توضح

----------


## mshs1973

أخي عياد شكرا لتجاوبك معي
أنا مبتدا في هذا العمل لاتؤخذني على بعض الاسئلة اذا كانت غير مفهومة 
عزيزي سؤالي بالتفصيل أنا اذا اردت ان اشتري او ابيع احد الاسهم كيف يمكنني أن أقد ان كان هذا السهم 
المراد التداول به( شراء أو بيع )أي اشتري هذا السهم أو ابيع هذا السهم هل الامور مرتبطة بسعره الادنى لا سعره الاعلى كيف يمكن التقدير لذالك بماذا تنصح أن اتعلم قبل الدخول في هذا المجال 
ولكم جزيل الشكر أخي عياد  :Icon26:

----------


## عياد

> أخي عياد شكرا لتجاوبك معي
> أنا مبتدا في هذا العمل لاتؤخذني على بعض الاسئلة اذا كانت غير مفهومة 
> عزيزي سؤالي بالتفصيل أنا اذا اردت ان اشتري او ابيع احد الاسهم كيف يمكنني أن أقد ان كان هذا السهم 
> المراد التداول به( شراء أو بيع )أي اشتري هذا السهم أو ابيع هذا السهم هل الامور مرتبطة بسعره الادنى لا سعره الاعلى كيف يمكن التقدير لذالك بماذا تنصح أن اتعلم قبل الدخول في هذا المجال 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر أخي عياد

 اهلا بك أخي العزيز ، كلنا هنا لنتعلم اسال كيفما تشاء وماعليك قرار البيع والشراء لايؤخذ على اساس ادنى واعلى سعر خلال جلسة واحدة بل يؤخذ بقرار تحليلي مسبق ويكون التحليل على طريقتين اما من خلال تحليل لميزانيات الشركات وارباحها او من خلال تحليل فني لسلوك السهم ، ومعظمنا هنا يتداول على التحليل الفني يمكنك دراسة التحليل الفني من خلال الشروحات الموجودة في قسم المواضيع التعليمية أو الالتحاق باحدى دورات اكاديمية المتداول العربي  تقبل خالص تحياتي   محبك عياد

----------


## mshs1973

ألف شكر لك يا أخي عياد على جوابك أرجو أن تكون بصحة وعافية جيدة أنت ومن تحب 
المهندس محمد شواخ

----------


## ostmani

كيف أستثمر في سوق إد لم يكن لديا مال كافي، و شكرا

----------


## عياد

> كيف أستثمر في سوق إد لم يكن لديا مال كافي، و شكرا

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم   الإستثمار في الأسواق يختلف من سوق لسوق  ففي اسواق الاسهم بشكلها التقليدي انت بحاجة لرأس مال كبير أما هناك بعض الأنواع من التجارة وهي التي يستخدم فيها الرافعة فعلى الاغلب يمكن البدء بمبالغ ليست بالكبيرة 
.

----------


## PARADISEY

الله يعطيكم العافية وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------

